# fish tanks for water storage?



## Catfish Prepper (Feb 28, 2013)

What are your thoughts on fish tanks for water storage? I have 3 fish tank up and running with fish..


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

I wouldn't except in an extreme emergency and even then not without boiling it.With all the waste in an aquarium,it is overflowing with bacteria's (both good and bad),which boiling would sterilize,but the waste and uneaten fish food also produces ammonia,nitrites,nitrates and phosphates.Boiling would only concentrate these toxins.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Though fairly thick glass, its still glass & so fragile. Old fish tanks do make nice mini greenhouses though.


----------



## Catfish Prepper (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes a runing tank if you filter it I dnt see it beeing a bad source of water. I have had 2 55gls running for 2 yrs. And I just set up a 45 gl tank.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

If you're talking about a seperate water filter,like a berkey or similar,then yes,I would use it if I had to.

If your talking about the filters on the tank itself,thats where some of the nastiest stuff live as well as a good bit of your denitrifying bacteria.I wouldn't use it as a primary source of water without boiling and further filtering.

I'm an avid aquarist myself including a saltwater reef tank and you would be surprised how much biological/microscopic flora and fauna is going on in a fishtank.So I really wouldn't try it without further filtration.


----------



## Catfish Prepper (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes I'm talking about further filtation. I have a katadyn microfilter, and a katadyn pocket filter in my bob..


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

In that case,i'd say "good to go".


----------



## Catfish Prepper (Feb 28, 2013)

Alright, I've been thinking why not enjoy your water storage! Like I said I've had tanks for a while now but never thought about the tank itself as a source of water... I do have 113 gl of water stored but with the tanks its 268gls.. thanks for info though.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Filtering the water then boiling the crap out of it maybe ok. But it would be like eating a salad after seeing a dead fly in it.

I just bit the bullet and bought 4 new 55 gal. drums from EMERGENCY ESSENTIALS $75.95 per drum but they only charged $12.00 shipping for all four. I had a couple of 30 gal drums that I cleaned out but I feel a lot more comfortable with new drums made for water storage. Seemed like a fair deal but I didn't search the internet for a long time, most places wanted a lot for shipping.
Water Barrel - 55 Gallon Drum - Water Storage - Water


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I raised tropical freshwater fish for years. A properly operating fish tank is a bio "sphere". Ammonia or nitrates and nitrites, etc. would kill those tiny critters in minutes if it wasn't working properly. My wife and I joked about how our cat would jump up and drink the water in the tank and eventually no longer put water out for him. Should the filtration stop, then I would be very worried. Except for growing gills, the cat was absolutely fine. But I assume you mean using tanks as containers.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a few tanks going. It can't hurt. Boil it of course before you drink it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Big time Aquarium keeper here as well. While the water is relatively "clean", I wouldnt use it with out first boiling it or using a filtration system before drinking. Just because the water may be Gin clear doesnt make it potable. It does however make for a great way to keep water on hand in large quantities without making yourself look like a doomsday prepper in the process...stealth water storage if you will. For example the 300 gallon FW tank in my living room makes for a nice decorative center piece and focal point in my home, but with 300 gallons of water in the main tank and another 140 in the refugium/sump...Im set for a few weeks on water supply while everyone else is sucking big time. Think about that for a few minutes...who would have thought something thats a innocent hobby could actually serve as a prep too!


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it is best to store water in larger containers that are not see through? Like others have said there will be a lot of bacteria, ammonia, pollution in a fish tank so I'd only do so in extreme circumstances and I'd want to filter it A LOT and probably boil it as well.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Filtering the water then boiling the crap out of it maybe ok. But it would be like eating a salad after seeing a dead fly in it.
> 
> I just bit the bullet and bought 4 new 55 gal. drums from EMERGENCY ESSENTIALS $75.95 per drum but they only charged $12.00 shipping for all four. I had a couple of 30 gal drums that I cleaned out but I feel a lot more comfortable with new drums made for water storage. Seemed like a fair deal but I didn't search the internet for a long time, most places wanted a lot for shipping.
> Water Barrel - 55 Gallon Drum - Water Storage - Water


I've been looking at buying some blue barrels. I have plenty 6 gal water jugs and they are great for carrying water, they have handles and are not too heavy when filled. They add to clutter and while I do want to keep a few around, too many can be a headache.

Another item I'm looking into is the bathtub bladders. As a temporary and inexpensive solution to boost water storage. They stow away compactly and provided they could be filled before loosing tap water could considerably boost ones emergency water supply.. I wouldn't count on them past one or two fills, yet in a pinch they could provide quite a bit of extra potable water on short notice...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I once spotted a free standing bladder used by RVers to bring water into a dry camping area (no water, electricity). I found at a Discount store, an inflatable air mattress, the kind you use for guests when the hoard descends on your house for the holidays. It was very HD. For years I used it to bring water to my RV. To clean it, I set it out on the driveway, added 2 qts bleach and filled it with water and let it sit for a week. The only mods I made to it was the addition of a 3/4 inch water valve and a garden hose adapter on the valve.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My plan...since I don't have an aquarium...lol
Is to store potable water and also have the means to quicky increase that supply. I do like the air mattress idea, yet am inclined to prep foodgrade. Though in a pinch that would work...


----------

